# Halloween



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

all of that chocolate, just lying around...How do you deal?(if, that is, like me, chocolate makes you VERY ill)


----------



## Lesha T (Oct 28, 2001)

Hi slam,I get sick from all junk food too. But If ur like me some times u just have to say stuff it any enjoy the moment







Lesha T


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

you know.... I didn't even think about that... normally chocolate makes me sick... but i ate quite a bit last night without even thinking about it, and was fine =) full moon on halloween? oooh that made for an interesting night







hope you all had a good time


----------

